# wait and see more 1 pic added 1/29 we got utters



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

this guy that came and band my billy really messed things up for me now i have a fainting goat about ready to have her dads baby will this hurt her any ?
i'm so embarrassed i feel like crawling in a hole and dying

also i don't know when she is due because i thought the billy was a wether so i kept them all together(never had wether before) :hair: :veryangry:


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

*Re: only thing i know is wait and see??????*

I wouldn't worry about it too much. If it's 1st gen. crossing, the kids should be just fine, and so should she. Is her udder growing any, or have you felt for kids yet?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: only thing i know is wait and see??????*

Well she looks wide enough for multipuals so that's good - makes for easier kidding.

Being bred by her dad can bring out the bad faults of both and the good points. Other then that I don't see any danger in it.

You will need to separate you buck now that you know he is still fertile. You don't need him breeding them back again.

You will have to have him surgically castrated if you want him a wether for sure


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: only thing i know is wait and see??????*

the kid is big she has lost her lig they been gone for 2 wks and her plug been coming out for about1 1/2 wks she has started dialating but nothing yet hope it will be soon

thank this makes me feel better i'm a bad mommy lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: only thing i know is wait and see??????*

Did you have her ultra sounded? Is that why you said just one kid?


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: only thing i know is wait and see??????*

no i have stethoscope i can hear and feel the baby moving around and and a few days ago when the one goat i just got had trouble having her babies i could hear 2 heart beats


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: only thing i know is wait and see??????*

How old is she? If she is big enough she should be fine. I bought a 7-month-old Nigerian doe that was (accidentally) bred to her father. She kidded at 1 year with a gorgeous black-and-tan buckling. Not knowing much then, we had him wethered, but now I wish we had left him intact, he's so nice looking!
Many experienced breeders linebreed (breed close relatives) on purpose in order to bring out their best traits. But like Stacey said, it can also bring out undesirable traits.


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: only thing i know is wait and see??????*

cookie will be a year old april 14 but is as big as her mom

she is half faint and half what ever her mom is here is a picture of her mom

so that would make cookies baby what percent of faint?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: only thing i know is wait and see??????*

mom looks to be mostly pygmy


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: only thing i know is wait and see??????*

Father to daughter is not nearly as bad as brother to sister. Usually the first generation of inbreeding is fine. It is the multiple generations of it that cause most of the problems. onder:

Good Luck and Happy Kidding. :kidblack: :kidblack:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: only thing i know is wait and see??????*

praying for a healthy kid....that is perfect.... :wink: :hug: ray:


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: only thing i know is wait and see??????new pic*

well i think it's almost time yay for baby or babies :leap: 
 i'll have a cup and stay up a few to watch her then its bad time for me i worked allnight last night


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: only thing i know is wait and see?????? more pic added 1*

Hope all goes well - keep us posted as you can


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: only thing i know is wait and see?????? more pic added 1*

I don't like the long awake nights either....especially when... they still hang on....it makes one very tired... :hug:


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

*Re: only thing i know is wait and see?????? more pic added 1*

5 hour energy shots help me more than coffee

a BIG thanks to all who have helped me this far

i just went outside and shaved the two that r prego so i could see more of the utter i'll post them pictures later today for now i'm off to bed :ZZZ:


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

:leap: but i will not be able to be home part of the day but her mom will be with her my sons surprize bday party is today just hope she don't have babies while i'm gone i'm goin to try and set up web cam in barn b4 i leave today from my laptop so i can check in on her while i'm gone i will only be about 15 minutes away


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> 5 hour energy shots help me more than coffee


 :hi5: :thumbup:

Aww..she looks good.... :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh .. I cant wait.. Good luck and keep us posted! Especially with Pics!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Exciting! I hope everything is going great, and I hope your son had a wonderful birthday party!


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

well asfar as babies she is keeping me waiting and for the birthday party we almost didn't have it i have had no sleep had to end up taking the bday boy to the er for high fever but it turned out sinus infection we had party all went well i'm at work with no sleep tryin not to fall asleep so i figured i would read posts lol


but i have a question about cookies sister she is also pregers and i shaved her yesterday and noticed one of her teats is double with 2 holes where the milk comes out will this affect the baby or babies nursing? both hole still have plug


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is the young boy....with fever?... I pray.... that he is OK now... :hug: ray: 

As for the teat.....as long as... the baby can get... it's mouth around it...and each doesn't interfere with the other...while the kid nurses...it should be fine...but... if it is in the way...there will be an issue.......you will have to wait and see ...how the kids feed from it......... sorry you found a bum teat...  ....not a nice thing to deal with....  :hug:


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

i will find out today how my son is doing he was at his dads when he got sick he will be coming home today

asfar as the bum teat it's ok my goats are just for pets didn't really expect to bred them  but stuff happens it seems to happen alot to us


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

still no babies my husband said he thinks it will be about 15 more days but hes going by last time lol but i got my web cam up in the barn and built a 6x4 stall that i can open up after baby is born to make a 8x4 stall so i'm ready now for the waiting game :hair:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is going to have you bald..if you keep doing :hair: 

Hoping for ....healthy kids soon.... :hug:


----------



## faintfarm (Aug 19, 2009)

i can't stand to just sit here and watch web cam so i went out there and watched her and laid next to her and baby not moving (isn't that a sign of labor) no more plug coming out and ligs are almost gone if not gone. she been rubbing on everything, down and up walk around and licking type stuff :type: :scratch:


----------

